# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Shqiptari i vitit 2008

## Albo

Duke qenë se vitin e kaluar filluam një traditë të re, shpalljen e shqiptarit të vitit për vitin qe po lëmë pas, ju ftojmë sërrisht që të jepni mendimin tuaj se cili duhet të jetë shqiptari i vitit 2008:
*
- Cili është shqiptari më i suksesshëm i vitit 2008?*

Ndryshe nga sondazhet e tjera, Forumi Shqiptar nuk ju servir emra dhe lista, e lë plotësisht në dorën e anëtarëve të forumit që të kandidojnë dhe shprehin mendimin e tyre se kush duhet të shpallet shqiptari më i suksesshëm i vitit 2008.

Jeni të lutur të jepni mendimin tuaj dhe në të njëjtën kohë të argumentoni se përse mendoni se X shqiptar duhet të shpallet i tillë. Secili ka mendimin e tij, nuk është nevoja që të replikoni mendimin e njëri-tjetrit.

----------


## FierAkja143

Vllai im.  Ka harritur shume kto 3-4 vitet e fundid.  Sidomos ne 2008-ten.  Jam shume krenare per te.

Koka te njohura ne shqipri dhe sukseset e tyre nuk i njof kshu qe po jap pergjigje personale.

----------


## Alienated

Do i permend dy:

*Dritan Hoxha* - per revolucionarizimin e medias shqiptare. "Krijimi" i tij shoqeron pjesen me te madhe te shqiptareve ne shtepite e tyre. Nje thyerje kufijsh mediatike permes DigitAlb ka ndihmuar shume shqiptare anekend Botes, po dhe ne trojet e tyre etnike (te shperndare gjithandej), qe te informohem mbi gjithcka qe ndodh ne Shqiperi, ne trojet etnike, apo me shqiptaret kudo qe ndodhen. Vec informacionit, argetimi qe ofrojne programet e DigitAlb, i shoqeron shume familje shqiptare cdo nate para ekranit. Per kete, une them qe Dritan Hoxha eshte personi me meritor. 


*Arian Beqaj* - heroi i kombetares sone. Mbrojtje te shkelqyeshme e dinjitoze portes shqiptare, sidomos ne ndeshjen kunder gjigandeve te Portugalise. Beqaj na ka bere zemrat mal sa here qe eshte hedhur per te kapur topin e kundershtarit, dhe na ka dhene shprese qe dhe ne mundemi te luajme kunder te medhejve.

----------


## prizrenasi_30

*Albin Kurti*
Kosovar trim e patriot qe i qet ne sheh dallaveret e nderkombetareve dhe politikaneve tane dhe vuajtjet e popullit tone.
Duke e bere kete pa perfitime personale dhe duke dale ne terren e jo duke ndenjur ulur ne zyre!
I veshur thjeshte pa kostum e kravate dhe i percjellur nga mijera Kosovare tjere e jo 2-5 truproje!

----------


## ZANOR

Hashim Thaçi - shpalli pavarësinë e Kosovës.

----------


## Rinory

Albin kurti

----------


## H/J

*Do mendoja se do te ishte me mire te votonim per shqiptaret me te sukseshem te vitit 2008 ne fusha te ndryshme!

Faleminderit.*

----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Arjan Beqaj mendoj.Ka treguar qe eshte me te vertete nje portier i madh.SI ne ndeshjet e kampionatit grek po ashtu ne uefa apo champions leage.Veten e tregoi edhe kur luajti shqiperia me portugaline ku morem ate barazim 0-0 madheshtor.

----------


## kulleri

Fatmir LimAJ

----------


## beleuro

> Hashim Thaçi - shpalli pavarësinë e Kosovës.


Interesante kjo,ku e more ti këtë informatë e?

----------


## beleuro

Edhe un jam për Dritan Hoxhën

----------


## xelali

:rrotullo syte: PRSIDENTI  BAMIR TOPI ASHT NJERIU QË MË KA PELQYE ME SE SHUMTI GJAT VITIT QE LAM PAS

----------


## Hidden_Man

Veton Surroi lider e prijes i shume i afte.

----------


## v3t0n

Hashim Thaci
ARian Beqaj 
Albin Kurti.

ne mes ketyre 3 do zgjedhja Hashim Thacin.

----------


## Davius

> Veton Surroi lider e prijes i shume i afte.


Aq i aftë sa që nuk arriti asnjë deputet të fitoj në Kuvendin e Kosovës! lol.

Sa për temën, padyshim se burri i vitit 2008 për gjithë shqiptarinë është Hashim Thaçi! E dimë të gjithë pse, apo jo!

----------


## Brari

per beqajn..portierin ton famoz.. e jap piken.. si sport kulture etj..

ne politik.. padyshim  eshte lul basha.. ylli politiko-diplomatik qe meriton piken time..

ka nje armate shpifso kanibalesh.. e persekutoresh enveroiste qe e ndjekin hap mbas hapi qe ta kullufisin te gjalle.. po ai mbahet si nje burr i vertete..

ec Lul perpara..

----------


## ZANOR

> Interesante kjo,ku e more ti këtë informatë e?



po pra, shqiptari i vitit 2008 - Hashim Thaçi, sikurse për Shqipërinë Ismail Qemali
ai që shpalli Pavarësinë, ai nuk është vetëm shqiptari i vitit - por edhe shekullor - mbase nuk po e dini... apo nuk doni ta dini. N'daç qesh, o loto!

----------


## YlliRiaN

Albin Kurti

----------


## MaDaBeR

Njeriu i Vitit ne Shqiperi sipas mendimit tim eshte ne total Qeveria Shqiptare! Eshte viti ne te cilin morem ftesen per te qene edhe ne Shqiptaret pjese e NATO-s. Kjo do te thote qe qeveria Shqiptare ka bere nje pune te mire ne kete drejtim, pasi ne NATO jo kushdo mund te hyj dhe nuk te mban me hater njeri, aq me pak ne Shqiptareve!

E di qe do thoni qe qeveria ka bere kete te keqe, ate te keqe apo kshu e ashtu, por ka vlera te pamohueshme ne kete drejtim dhe asnje nga ju nuk mund te dale e te hedhe poshte punen qe ka bere qeveria ne reformat gje qe solli dhe marjen e kesaj ftese.

Gjithashtu do doja te pershendetja dhe Lideret e Kosoves, pasi pranuan te bashkepunojne me njeri-tjetrin ne te mire te vendit dhe per Pavaresine e tij duke lene menjane merite e kota dhe qe nuk i sherbenin vendit.

----------


## busavata

Hashim Thaqi

----------

